# Palit gpu warranty check



## soyab0007 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have recently purchased palit gt 240  ddr5 from a member on other forum..
as per seller there is 15 months warranty remaining on card and he purchased card on nov 2010..
i want to confirm...
is there a website to check warranty status..


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, the link below says it gets *2 year warranty*
Newegg.com - Palit NEAT2400FHD01 GeForce GT 240 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card


Could'nt find Warranty mention even in Palit's own site 
Products - GT 240 (1024MB GDDR5)


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 12, 2011)

where is palit service centre in mumbai?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

Tirupati is responsible for Palit cards. So look for Tirupati
After doing a bit of Google I found this-

394, Lamington Chambers, Girgaon, Mumbai, Maharashtra 400004, India 


+91 22 6636 6218 ‎


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 16, 2011)

tirupati says they do not provide service on palit gfx card

any other shop which provide service for palit gfx


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 17, 2011)

Abacus Peripherals is an India Authorized Distributor for Palit. Call Abacus Peripherals on their toll free number (provided below) & inquire about the concerned service centre.

Abacus Peripherals
1800 22 1988

Hope this helps to some extent.


----------

